# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новые планшеты и персональные компьютеры Lenovo на выставке IFA

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo представила на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], которая проходила 4 сентября в Берлине новые модели планшетов и ПК для любителей компьютерных игр, а также тех, кому нужен высокопроизводительный компьютер для работы в любом месте и в любое время. Новинки в категории планшетов - *TAB S8*, первый Android-планшет Lenovo с процессором Intel, и *MIIX 3* – легкий планшет на базе операционной системы Windows. Кроме того, компания представила два новых мощных и высокопроизводительных игровых ПК - *Y70 Touch*, первый 17-дюймовый ноутбук Lenovo с сенсорным экраном, новейшей моделью процессора и графического адаптера для погружения в игровой мир формата HD, и *ERAZER X310*, доступный по цене настольный игровой ПК. 

*Представленные новинки:
*
·                    *Lenovo** TAB 8* – тонкий, легкий, мощный, высокопроизводительный планшет с 8-дюймовым экраном и сверхвысоким разрешением, первый планшет Lenovo на базе ОС Android с процессором Intel.
·                    *Lenovo* *MIIX** 3* – полноценная производительность Windows в формате легкого и тонкого планшета.
·                    *Lenovo* *Y**70* *Touch* – первый ноутбук Lenovo с сенсорным экраном с диагональю 17 дюймов. Высокая производительность процессора Intel Core i7 четвертого поколения и графического адаптера NVIDIA 860M GTX– идеальный выбор для любителей компьютерных игр. 
·                    *Lenovo* *ERAZER* *X**310* – еще один мощный настольный игровой ПК с дискретным графическим процессором, быстродействующей памятью и эффектным футуристическим дизайном корпуса. 

*TAB* *S**8: Высокая производительность* *Intel* *на базе операционной системы* *Android*

Планшет Lenovo TAB S8 создан для тех, кому нужен мощный, высокопроизводительный и компактный компьютер. TAB S8 – первый планшет Lenovo на базе ОС Android с процессором Intel. Планшет оснащен четырехъядерным процессором Intel Atom Quad-Core, в котором реализована технология Burst Technology, благодаря чему устройство автоматически соотносит производительную мощность с поставленной задачей, что обеспечивает высокий уровень работы и позволяет добиться максимального времени действия аккумулятора без подзарядки. При этом новый планшет имеет отличные габариты и вес: толщиной он не более карандаша - 7,8 мм, весит всего 294 грамма. 

Lenovo TAB S8 оснащен 8-дюймовым экраном со сверхвысоким разрешением 1920x1200, на котором изображение получается еще более четким и ярким, чем в формате Full-HD. Благодаря реализованной в планшете технологии One Glass Solution изображение на экране за счет отсутствия прослойки между сенсорным и жидкокристалическим слоями обладает повышенной яркостью и четкостью. Дисплей обрамлен очень тонкими рамками, который органично соединяет экран планшета с передней панелью тёмного цвета и придает устройству элегантность. Для удобства видеочатов на передней панели расположена камера с разрешением 1,6 МП. На задней панели имеется камера с разрешением 8 МП. Благодаря широкоугольному объективу с диафрагмой f2.2 фотографии, фотографии, сделанные даже в условиях плохой освещенности, получаются удивительно яркими. 

Помимо всего прочего, планшет может быть оснащен модулем LTE для доступа к высокоскоростным мобильным сетям, модулем Wi-Fi для беспроводной передачи данных и мощным аккумулятором, позволяющим планшету работать без подзарядки до 7 часов. Lenovo TAB S8 работает на операционной системе Android 4.4 KitKat, имеет 2 Гб оперативной памяти, жесткий диск объемом 16 Гб, модуль Bluetooth 4.0, а также два динамика с поддержкой технологии Dolby, расположенных на передней панели. 

*Lenovo* *MIIX** 3: Удобные планшеты на базе ОС* *Windows*

Тонкие планшет Lenovo MIIX 3 сочетает в себе удобство мобильного ПК, операционную систему Windows и привлекательную цену. Lenovo MIIX 3 в тонком корпусе имеют толщину всего 9,1 мм. и вес менее 450 граммов. Планшеты поставляются с антибликовым экраном диагональю 8 или 10 дюймов, которые легко приспосабливаются к различному освещению, одинаково хорошо работают как в темноте, так и при естественном свете. Сенсорный экран Lenovo MIIX 3 поддерживает 10 точек касания, что дает пользователям еще больше возможностей для взаимодействия со своим планшетом. 

Lenovo MIIX 3 поставляются с предустановленной операционной системой Windows 8.1 и годовой подпиской на полную версию Windows Office 365 – теперь пользователи смогут работать в любом месте и в любое время. Впрочем, новые планшеты Lenovo созданы не только для работы. Веб-камера высокого разрешения (720p) и встроенный графический адаптер Intel делают Lenovo MIIX 3 идеальным устройством для общения с семьей и друзьями в режиме онлайн. 

Планшет Lenovo MIIX 3 поддерживает карты micro SD объемом до 64 Гб – любимые фильмы и музыку можно всегда взять с собой, куда бы вы ни направлялись. Зарядки точно хватит – за это отвечают аккумулятор, обеспечивающий до 5 часов непрерывной работы для 8-дюймовой версии и до 8 часов для 10-дюймовой версии, и энергосберегающий процессор Intel Atom. В числе дополнительных опций – модуль Bluetooth 4.01, модуль Wi-Fi и 2Гб оперативной памяти DDR3L.  


*Lenovo* *Y**70* *Touch**: Высочайшая производительность для погружения в мир игр формата* *HD*


Ноутбук Lenovo Y70 Touch оснащен процессором Intel® Core™ i7 четвертого поколения и мощным графическим адаптером NVIDIA 860M GTX, что делает его идеальным компьютером для развлечений и игр формата HD. 17-дюймовый Lenovo Y70 Touch – самый большой ноутбук с сенсорным экраном. С его появлением на рынке работа с мультимедийными файлами, редактирование видео, общение в социальных сетях и процесс погружения в мир игр переходят на новый уровень. 

Lenovo Y70 Touch – это фантастическое качество звука и изображения. Дисплей стандарта Full HD на основе матрицы IPS поможет вам погрузиться в атмосферу игр и фильмов и насладиться яркими цветами и четкостью изображения. Сабвуфер и стереодинамики JBL® с поддержкой технологии Dolby Advanced Audio обеспечивают богатое звучание с эффектом присутствия – такое качество звука редко встретишь на ноутбуке. Клавиатура с подсветкой клавиш делает работу на ноутбуке удобной и комфортной даже в условиях низкой освещенности. 

Lenovo Y70 Touch весит менее 3,4 кг, он тоньше и легче большинства своих «одноклассников», благодаря внешнему, а не встроенному оптическому приводу с поддержкой дисков формата DVD и Blu-ray в некоторых комплектациях. Ноутбук работает без подзарядки до 5 часов. Будущие покупатели могут выбрать конфигурацию с различным объемом оперативной памяти и запоминающего устройства: до 16 Гб оперативной памяти DDR3L и гибридный жесткий диск (SSHD) объёмом 1 Тб или твердотельный накопитель (SSD) объемом до 512 Гб.

*ERAZER* *X**310: Яркий дизайн и яркие впечатления от компьютерных игр*

Lenovo ERAZER X310 – новинка в линейке бюджетных игровых настольных ПК, выпускаемых компанией Lenovo. В модели есть все, что нужно любителям поиграть в компьютерные игры: дискретный графический процессор NVIDIA GeForce GTX, четырехъядерный процессор, гибридный жесткий диск (SSHD) объёмом до 2 Тб или высокоскоростной твердотельный накопитель (SSD) объёмом 256 Гб. Мощность в сочетании с быстродействием позволяют играть комфортно, без лагов и тормозов, в наиболее графически насыщенные игры. Многоканальная аудиосистема (7.1) с поддержкой технологии Dolby® обеспечивает эффект полного погружения. 

Корпус Lenovo ERAZER X310 со светодиодной подсветкой на передней панели напоминает своей формой и мягкими линиями рыцарские доспехи. Для удобства пользователей на передней панели расположены порты и разъемы, защищенные легко открывающейся крышкой, а также скрытые вентиляционные отверстия для охлаждения компьютера по мере накала страстей во время игры. 

*О компании Lenovo*
Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo,  а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и  ноутбуки для бизнеса под саб-брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под саб-брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Gohis

Месяц у Леново очень насыщенный новинками, они в последнее время просто давят конкурентов, как количеством так и качеством их девайсов

----------

